# What's it worth



## jays_computers (Oct 27, 2013)

Could use a little input on determining a fair price to pay for these, either by myself or by somebody else. I can get more pictures if needed. There are 4 Ericsson RBS 2202 cabinets

























Here's a parts list I found on a website for these cabinets:


BFL119123/1 CDU-C+ 9D
HCBFL119123/1 CDU-C+900MHz
BFL119127/1 CDU-C+ 18D
HCBFL119127/1 CDU-C+1800
KRC1311002/1 dTRU 900 MHz GSMK
KRC1311002/1 DTRU
KRC13148/16 TRU1800MHZ 20W,A5
BFM10765 1800MHZ CDU-C+
BFM10766 1800 EXP.CABINET
BML231201/1 Power Supply Unit
BMP903021/1 Energy Control Unit
BOE60211/11 Distribution Swith Unit
BOE60211/11 DXU-11
HCBFL119123/1 ( CDU-C+900MHz )
FAB62076/0071 1800MHz CDU-C+
FAB62091/0157 Ext (3×2) 1800MHZ
FAB620204/0283 1800GHZ MASTER CDU-C+
FAB620211/0156 MASTER CDU-D 1800MHZ
FAB62096/0143 CDU-C+ MASTER 900MHZ
80010248 VVPOL INDOOR 806-960/1710-2500 90
86010017 2-Way Splitter 800-2500
BFL119142/1 CDU-F 1800MHz
HCBFL119142/1 CDU-G 900 MHZ
BFL119143/1 CDU-F (1800)
BFM107127B RBS2302 MICRO CAB/BATTERY 1800 MHZ
BOE60214/1 DXU-21
BFL119142/1 CDU-F 1800MHz
BOE90103/1 DXU-31


----------



## Smack (Oct 27, 2013)

Dropped off at your location or you going and picking them up and hauling away? Dropped off= $15.00 a piece, picked up and hauled away= no cost to them.


----------



## yar (Oct 28, 2013)

I scrapped out some Sun cabinets that were full, harddrives and all. I paid .25 per pound. Most scrap yards are paying .35 to .45 per pound. The ones I bought weighed in at 2000 pounds each. Easily make double your money back if you scrap them. Just make sure all parts are there. If anything is missing I would offer .10 per pound which is a bit higher than steel scrap price.


----------



## jays_computers (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## kdaddy (Oct 28, 2013)

I would not pay anything for this cell tower equipment. Actually, I get paid very well to remove this kind of equipment and "make it disappear". I keep the Radios and the rest goes to the scrapyard for 15-20 cents a pound. When I get a truckload of radio cards (The things with the large heat sinks) I gather all my buddies, pass out the screwdrivers, and supply the beer. You are going to find out pretty quick that this stuff is obsolete and only worth scrap value. If you have lots of free time to remove a billion screws you can get clean aluminum and a handful of flash plated boards. If I remember correctly the RBS 2202 is an indoor rack mount so no aluminum cabinet to scrap.
If it comes from a communications tower/cell site, I have taken it apart and can tell you what's in it.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 29, 2013)

If you're in the UK Jay let me know by PM

Jon


----------

